# Arnold Schwarzenegger Training Guide PDF's



## robc

I found these old school PDF's and would like to share them here as they will be useful for beginners and intermediate lifters, and possibly something for the pro's too 

There are four PDF's in total.

Training guide / Chest / Delts & Arms / Legs, Back & Abs

Wrote by the man himself, he explains various routines he has employed in the past, and goes into detail regarding each exercise, what it is good for etc.

Intro

Chest

Delts & Arms

Legs, Back & Abs

Many thanks to flanagan who has kindly hosted these so people can download much faster without wait. Cheers mate!


----------



## leonface

good post! reps


----------



## robc

leonface said:


> good post! reps


Thanks mate


----------



## Spriggen

Whoops! Forgot to post in here. Good reads, thanks for these


----------



## aeon

good stuff pal, nice 1


----------



## dudz

reps reps reps!


----------



## robc

thanks lads


----------



## J.Hill

awesome post man, thanks for sharing. Reps


----------



## J s t e H

Thankyou Very Much These are Such a good Read and Very Helpful Hopefully i can get some good gains on my Lacking Triceps!


----------



## robc

no problem


----------



## wes

bump for later


----------



## Howe

Great post, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jungle

You rep whore you....reps!!!


----------



## robc

Jungle said:


> You rep whore you....reps!!!


 :lol:

thanks guys glad I could help


----------



## Bulk1

Awesome post :thumbup1: reps mate!!


----------



## Guest

ahh sucks, the links dont work anymore!


----------



## robc

It appears they were deleted by someone off the ftp..

I will have to use sendspace, will upload them now and message again when done.

thanks


----------



## robc

OK all uploaded to sendspace, hopefully they stay there for awhile, if any one could host that would be great, pls link and I will add them to the OP.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## the_almighty

brilliant post thanks mate


----------



## Danjal

Cheers bud. Good post.


----------



## Churchill

Most guys want to know, what was Arnold on? Well, I have the info about Arnolds cycle There will be minor changes. Like aromatase inhibitors or SERMs and PCT. In Arnolds ' day, neither aromatase inhibitors nor PCT was heard of or done, it just wasn't a part of the equation. Almost 30 years later, we have a lot more knowledge of proper cycling and post cycle management.

P*rimobolan Enanthate (Dbol) No Deca Durabolin till week 21*



Week 1 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 2 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 3 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 4 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 5 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 6 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 7 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 8 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 9 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 10 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 11 1000mg / week 100mg / day

Week 12 1000mg / week 100mg / day

Week 13 1000mg / week 100mg / day

Week 14 1000mg / week 100mg / day

Week 15 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 16 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 17 800mg / week 80mg / day

Week 18 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 19 600mg / week 60mg / day

Week 20 600mg / week 60mg / day

BRIDGE D-Bol Deca

Week 21 30mg / day 200mg / week

Week 22 30mg / day 200mg / week

Week 23 30mg / day 200mg / week

Week 24 30mg / day 200mg / week

Week 25 30mg / day 200mg / week

Week 26 30mg / day 200mg / week

START CYCLE (1-20) AGAIN

Attached Thumbnails
​


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Nice Post! i got everything except Delts and arms  any other link to that file?


----------



## Cluk89

should be interesting, good man!


----------



## Smitch

Anyone got the delts and arms one, it seems to have disapeared.


----------



## DAZ4966

I have managed to download the lot. Give it another go.

I am sure it will make for intersting reading.


----------



## Cluk89

very good read, reps!


----------



## Smitch

Got em all now, bit of reading for me on the train home later!


----------



## robc

Is anyone still having trouble downloading the delts ones? or is it ok now?

sorry haven't been on ukm much to notice the other posts lol


----------



## ottah

Nice One!


----------



## JPS1

great post thanks for sharing mate


----------



## robc

no problem guys hope they are useful to you


----------



## DS1

robc said:


> no problem guys hope they are useful to you


 i got the book bodybuilding encyclopedia if any one wants it ??


----------



## robc

DS1 said:


> i got the book bodybuilding encyclopedia if any one wants it ??


I had it but quickly sold it mate, it was a great book and all but it's nothing you can't easily find out on the net. :thumb:


----------



## Mazza6059

realy good read, thanks


----------



## craftybutcher

Rob I've re-hosted them so people don't have to wait 

http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_legs_back_abs.pdf

http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_guide.pdf

http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_guide.pdf

http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_chest.pdf


----------



## robc

flanagan said:


> Rob I've re-hosted them so people don't have to wait
> 
> http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_legs_back_abs.pdf
> 
> http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_guide.pdf
> 
> http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_guide.pdf
> 
> http://www.nobend.co.uk/arnie/arnold_training_chest.pdf


excellent mate nice one!!

have updated the original post. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Boyley

reps ftw


----------



## robc

Boyley said:


> reps ftw


thanks


----------



## jay631

Thanks for uploading these makes a good read 

+ Reps for you


----------



## massmansteve

These are awesome! top darts fella


----------



## robc

no worries lads


----------



## Críostóir

thanks


----------



## scottbourn

nice .... I'm trying to find a pdf of his book ??


----------



## Al n

Any chance of someone posting these opened on the forum, I can't seem to access them as they are apparently on a mal-ware site. Reps await anyone who can assist me.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchTony

Damn these links don't work on my phone!


----------



## Blinkey

Tried to download but Google says it is malware.


----------



## Gary29

Another bump. They don't work on my PC either?


----------



## Steuk

Another bump. Links seen dead


----------



## Lukeg

links are no longer hosted ... anyone still have these?


----------

